# air bags with leafs?



## 78monte85riviera (Feb 7, 2006)

anyone have pictures or information on bags with leaf springs?? i dont wanna run a 4 link right now and a notch ima do a mini notch under the bed really dont wanna cut up my bed any way i can install the bags with the leafs?? truck is already mono leafed with over load leaf and 3 inch blocks anyone thanks


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

I have had the mono leaf done, if your not as violent with the switches as well as have aweful road conditions, it's fine imo. Since you don't want to chop up the bed, I would not suggest any kind of Air Over Leaf set up really (unless your fine with lift and drop parking). You will still be load leveling due to the brackets being around the axle anyhow. There are some people that do the Bags behind and under axle set-ups in back. The behind and under axle is simple too, the brackets are lower than the reg. axle brackets and all you need is a cross bar and upper bag mounts on that bar and your done. 

Here is somewhat of a picture of a truck without a monster notch but has a BOA w/mono leaf set-up. It's hard to see but you get it (it needs is a mini-notch).


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

http://www.airassisted.com/Metal-Fabricati...oduct_info.html

use these, then just get/make some upper bag mounts and use a cross bar (2x2 0.25" thick should be fine).


----------



## jesse13 (Apr 27, 2010)

the leaf will break


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

not really. keeping the overload leaf will help with the stress being put on the main leaf. If he were to use only one leaf, then yes it would from all the flexing. Like how some metal snaps apart from being bent from side to side constantly.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Jun 29 2010, 11:02 PM~17922216
> *not really. keeping the overload leaf will help with the stress being put on the main leaf. If he were to use only one leaf, then yes it would from all the flexing. Like how some metal snaps apart from being bent from side to side constantly.
> *


Good frien of mine did a over axle (upper bag mounts to frame=axle) wayyyyyyy back when in a Dime.Back when shit was still paddle valves and it came in a RV box (yeah that far back).Was a think 2 after maket drop leafs and that shit dragged bumper w/ teh front up and rode Smooth.He also drove the piss outa that truck 400 plus miles atleast every 2 weeks as a daily


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jun 29 2010, 10:08 PM~17922261
> *Good frien of mine did a over axle (upper bag mounts to frame=axle) wayyyyyyy back when in a Dime.Back when shit was still paddle valves and it came in a RV box (yeah that far back).Was a think 2 after maket drop leafs and that shit dragged bumper w/ teh front up and rode Smooth.He also drove the piss outa that truck 400 plus miles atleast every 2 weeks as a daily
> *


LMAO, man every time someone mentions ball valves or paddles NO HOMOS! I think of my old b.s. set-up. My old Dakota was my daily and I drove that shit EVERYWHERE!!!!!! up fucking mountain trails (yes but I used my stockers), highways like a mother fucker. ALL hitting switches pretty much daily also and all I had was a Behind Axle setup with a cross bar on top that I got homie JoeBomber to weld in for me (that was a fun day) along with a mono leaf (main leaf and over load only). All that happened was the main leaf started to warp fairly (not much but once you get used to bags you will see the difference). So yes it's possible and NO it will not break on you unless your planning on taking that thing rock climbing or some outlandish shit that you shouldn't even be doing in that type of ride. *ALWAYS KEEP THE OVERLOAD LEAF ON, like I said, if you keep only the main leaf, THAT will snap on you. *


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)




----------



## 78monte85riviera (Feb 7, 2006)

ok so on the back the kit i bought was from a chevy s10 and it was a bolt on kit now for the back of my truck i test fitted the lower brackets and they fit on the leafs and im running the main leaf with the overload spring with 3inch blocks now the bag bracket goes between the leaf and the lowering block right? now for the top bracket i think i can modify this one to fit my truck tell me what u think and thanks for all the help so far eveyone :biggrin:


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 78monte85riviera_@Jun 30 2010, 12:23 PM~17927022
> *ok so on the back the kit i bought was from a chevy s10 and it was a bolt on kit now for the back of my truck i test fitted the lower brackets and they fit on the leafs and im running the main leaf with the overload spring with 3inch blocks now the bag bracket goes between the leaf and the lowering block right? now for the top bracket i think i can modify this one to fit my truck tell me what u think and thanks for all the help so far eveyone :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


lol, I have the exact same one but my lower bag bracket is diff. Yes, you are correct. There is a little nub on the leaf pack (it's really a bolt), those little holes on the lower bracket are to be used (1 only) to keep it's center. As for the upper bracket, not sure if you should mod it. Since on S10 trucks, the leaf is right under the frame, it's pretty much set for you and all you need to do is bolt it in.


----------



## 78monte85riviera (Feb 7, 2006)

thanks should i just bolt it up then instead of welding it in place?


----------



## jesse13 (Apr 27, 2010)

just curious but why not just notch it and link it ????


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 78monte85riviera_@Jun 30 2010, 01:59 PM~17927701
> *thanks should i just bolt it up then instead of welding it in place?
> *


you can do either, but if it's just a temp set-up I would just bolt it up.


----------



## 78monte85riviera (Feb 7, 2006)

yeah ima just do that just bolt it up for now


----------



## maddogg20/20 (Feb 11, 2007)

Turn the springs upside down.


----------

